# Commentary recommendations for Phillipians



## Eoghan (Jul 7, 2010)

OK I start Philippians with the kids next week - which commentaries would you recommend for _my_ devotional studies. (I tend to think the older the better)

Having just finished Acts I found FF Bruce very good company - so I will check him out first.

---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 AM ----------

Anyone read/used _Philippians (Wycliffe Exegetical Commentary) (Hardcover) 
by Moises Silva (Author)_ . 

I seem to recall I read him recently on hermeneutics and he has sound.


----------



## KSon (Jul 7, 2010)

Here are some links, drawn from the PB itself, which have proven very helpful and edifying in the search for commentaries. The second Greenbaggins link (Lane Keister) also rates them on a "tier" system. Very helpful.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f45/my-nt-commentary-recommendations-47314/

Commentaries for the Whole Bible « Green Baggins

My commentary recommendations « Green Baggins


----------



## Eoghan (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone bought from Barnes and Noble here in the UK? If so what was the postage?


----------



## torstar (Jul 7, 2010)

Eoghan said:


> OK I start Philippians with the kids next week - which commentaries would you recommend for _my_ devotional studies. (I tend to think the older the better)
> 
> Having just finished Acts I found FF Bruce very good company - so I will check him out first.
> 
> ...


 

It's never too early to start building your Moises Silva section of the library. It frightens me how profound and readable this man is.


----------



## Eoghan (Jul 17, 2010)

I found an FF Bruce commentary and also bought the Silva one - both very good although Silva seems a more academic treatment - but evangelical and interesting academic !


----------



## Eoghan (Jul 22, 2010)

Silva actually studied under FF Bruce in Manchester so there! He was also born in Cuba - so does that make his books "banned" along with cuban cigars ;-)


----------

